# IT, UDS



## taoistgaucho (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Guys

I've pretty much got your abbreviations for American football positions but what the hell do IT and UDS mean. Also what is a "fatty".

If there's any more abbreviations you can think of I might come across lease let me know. I know NT is a nose tackle...

Confused Ozzie


----------



## oneeyedblueberry (Jun 5, 2012)

taoistgaucho said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've pretty much got your abbreviations for American football positions but what the hell do IT and UDS mean. Also what is a "fatty".
> 
> ...


Welcome to the best BBQ forum going....not quite sure where the reference to football comes in, but from a BBQ perspective:

IT  = Internal Temperature

UDS = Ugly Drum Smoker

FATTY =  A 1-1.5 roll of sausage, flattened the rolled around fillings of your choice (Think Jelly Roll made of sausage and filled with anything) then wrapped in thin blanket of bacon the smoked to true meat deliciousness!!!

Also, the search feature will provide you tons of good information.

Maybe you could also head on over to Roll Call area and introduce yourself and give the gang a chance to welcome you properly. 

Welcome!!!


----------



## taoistgaucho (Jun 5, 2012)

cheers one-eyed blueberry, already been welcomed on roll call, all good!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a link that will help you with all the acronyms 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms


----------

